# APR Presents the Audi TT 2.0 TFSI Valvelift K04 Turbocharger System!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Product Page

APR's Transverse 2.0 TFSI Valvelift K04 Turbocharger System will upgrade your 
current factory rated 211hp and 258lb-ft engine with all of the necessary OEM 
components from Audi TT-S and meticulously recalibrated Engine Management to 
produce 346 horsepower and 377lb-ft of torque on 93 octane gas.

Reliability, drivability, stealth and enhanced performance that cannot be bested 
are the highlights of APR's newest OEM-component based conversion package.

APR's engineers have expertly recalibrated the engine management system to allow 
for nearly flat torque delivery from 2000 RPM to 5000 RPM which results in a 
smooth linear pull throughout the power band. Keeping the track enthusiast in 
mind, this conversion package will not result in overpowering of the driveline 
but will allow for smooth acceleration to easily maintain control while cornering.

The Borg Warner K04 turbocharger selected by VAG engineers is perfectly sized for 
the 2.0 liters of displacement to allow for stout horsepower numbers as the RPMs 
increase with no dramatic fall off as redline approaches. This ensures plenty of power 
in the high RPMs for continued acceleration in the straights and positioning at the 
healthiest portion of the power band after corner exit.


*Compact, Stealthy & Reliable Design*









*Direct Compressor Mounted DV*

One of the greatest benefits to the APR K04 turbocharger system is its simple, 
yet elegant design. APR's CNC machined direct compressor recirculation port on 
the OEM compressor cover significantly reduces engine bay clutter and saves the 
end user from the hidden costs of purchasing extra throttle body pipes, hoses, 
clamps and DV mounts for recirculating boost pressure. The compact design also 
removes extra charge piping volume to allow for lightning fast boost response and 
less locations for boost leaks. Furthermore, charge air pressure is directed directly 
at the compressor wheel which helps keep the turbo spooled upon lifting the throttle, 
minimizing turbo lag.

*CNC Machined Turbo Muffler Delete and Turbo Outlet Flange*

The OEM k04 turbocharger features a turbo muffler designed to reduce turbocharger 
sound in the cabin that also creates a restriction in the boost pressure delivery 
stream. APR removes the turbo muffler not only to enhance the sound of the turbocharger, 
but also to smooth the airflow across the previously baffled muffler section. A clean
and simple CNC flange developed by APR's Engineering Team is bolted directly to the 
compressor cover in place of the OEM turbo muffler. A long mounting surface provides 
an excellent slip proof surface for mounting the silicon discharge hose and an o-ring 
between the flanges ensures a life of leak proof operation.

*APR Valvelift PCV Hose *

The 2.0T Valvelift engine requires a longer PCV outlet hose for proper connection 
to the APR K04 Turbocharger System. APR has developed a high temperature hose 
solution to ensure proper PCV routing on the Valvelift without headaches. The 
design is clean and simple and never requires maintenance. Just remember to pick 
up this extra part when ordering below.


*Optional OEM Exhaust Compatibility - EMISSIONS TESTING FRIENDLY!*
While an APR RSC Performance Exhaust System and APR high flow exhaust software is 
recommended for maximum power, if you're in a situation where running a high flow 
exhaust is not permissible APR has developed software specifically for use with your 
OEM exhaust system. You may switch between high flow exhaust software and OEM exhaust 
software free of charge at any time.


*APR's Patented EMCS Technology*
Featuring APR's Patented EMCS program switching functionality and DirectPort Programming, 
APR's Engine Management Calibration for this conversion package allows for a range of 
Octane and situation specific calibrations to be installed simultaneously on your vehicle's 
ECU. These programs and features are able to be cycled through via your existing factory 
cruise control and activated in less than 20 seconds. You will be able to choose 1 to 4 
Programs listed below. You will also be able to add APR Security Lockout, APR Fault Code 
Erase and APR Anti-Theft features.

*Calibration Report*

Stock - As reported by VW/Audi
211 HP
258 LB-FT

Stock - As measured by APR
221 HP
290 LB-FT

APR 91 Octane (R+M)/2 or 95 RON
_Figures not available at this time_

APR 93 Octane (R+M)/2 or 98 RON
346 HP
377 LB-FT
+135 HP @ 6500 RPM
+125 LB-FT @ 5450 RPM
Speed Limiter Removed
Crank Dyno Graph
Wheel Dyno Graph

APR 100 Octane (R+M)/2 or 104 RON
364 HP
379 LB-FT
+152 HP @ 6500 RPM
+141 LB-FT @ 5400 RPM
Speed Limiter Removed!
Crank Dyno Graph
Wheel Dyno Graph

*93 Octane Pump Fuel Dyno Graph*









*Components*
APR provides all hardware and software needed to ensure a complete install. All items which can be 
preassembled on the turbocharger come preassembled by APR. The APR K04 turbocharger system 
consisting of the following:



APR EMCS Software
APR Modified OEM K04 Turbocharger with Billet Compressor Wheel, Stainless Steel Exhaust Manifold, 
N75 Solenoid and Wastegate Actuator
APR CNC Turbo Outlet Flange
APR Turbo to Turbo Outlet Flange O-Ring
APR Turbo to Turbo Outlet Screws (3x)
APR Turbo Outlet Silicon Hoses
APR Turbo Outlet Hose Clamps (2x)
APR CNC Compressor Cover DV Mounting Flange
APR Turbo to DV Mounting Flange O-Rings (2x)
APR Turbo to DV Mounting Flange Screws (3x)
OEM DV Mounting Screws (3x)
OEM DV Mounting Screw Lock Washers (3x)
APR Laser Cut PCV Port Cover
APR PCV Port Cover Gasket
OEM PCV Port Cover Screws (2x)
OEM PCV Port Cover Screw Lock Washers (2x)
OEM Turbo Manifold Gasket
OEM Turbo Manifold Nuts (4x)
OEM Downpipe Studs (4x)
OEM Downpipe Nuts (4x)
OEM Downpipe Gasket
OEM EVAP Line One Time Use Hose Clamps (3x)
OEM Oil Return Line Gasket (2x)
OEM Oil Feed Line Washers (2x)
OEM Coolant Feed Line Washers (2x)
OEM Coolant Return Line Washers (2x)


*Stealthy OEM Appearance*
APR's S3 K04 Turbocharger Conversion System is constructed from OEM parts and appears OEM. 
It's easy to install and 100% reversible. Every OEM part is fully Plug and Play:



Exhaust (Upgrade Highly Recommended)
Intercooler (Upgrade Highly Recommended)
Intake (Upgrade Highly Recommended)
Diverter Valve
Positive Crankcase Ventilation Lines
EVAP Lines
Coolant Lines
Oil Lines
Turbo Support Brace



*APR K04 Compressor Cover vs OEM K04 Compressor Cover*




Installation can be performed at APR Dealers.
For best results APR highly recommends the APR Downpipe Exhaust System, 
APR Carbonio Intake System and APR Intercooler System.


*Application Guide*

Audi TT 2.0 TFSI with Audi Valvelift
FWD & AWD
6MT & DSG

*Pricing*

*T2100010* - $2,649.00 - APR K04 Turbocharger System - Software Included
*MS100034* - $99.00 - APR Valvelift PCV Hose - REQUIRED for Proper Operation on Audi Valvelift Engines

Oil / Coolant Install Kit Options (Choose one):
*MO00003* - $75.00 - 5 Liters of Motul Specific 505.01, 502.00 & 505.00 SAE 5w40 Oil, Oil Filter & 4 Liters of Inugel Optimal Ultra (Concentrated) - Organic
*MO00007* - $105.00 - 6 Liters of Motul 300V Power 5W40, Oil Filter & 4 Liters of Inugel Optimal Ultra (Concentrated) - Organic


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

Has anyone had this kit installed?


----------



## yip (Jul 14, 2003)

Really impressive you can get that kind of power for so cheap! The wife needs to upgrade from the FSI TT to a TSI TT.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Let us know when you have broken into the 2013 ECU encryption.:banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

sandjunkie said:


> Let us know when you have broken into the 2013 ECU encryption.:banghead:


We have. Can you send me your ECU box code info?


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> We have. Can you send me your ECU box code info?


Will do.


----------



## Reva41 (Nov 9, 2013)

I like the tip. Thanks to post it here.. I agree with the suggestion and will follow this...


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

The big spike in tq at 2700 rpm, is that due to clutch slip? 

At 2000 rpm the tq curve looks to be on a downward swing, is there another spike at 1500 rpm? 

Would be interesting to see the Dyno data from 0-7000 rpm.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

boarderjcj said:


> The big spike in tq at 2700 rpm, is that due to clutch slip?
> 
> At 2000 rpm the tq curve looks to be on a downward swing, is there another spike at 1500 rpm?
> 
> Would be interesting to see the Dyno data from 0-7000 rpm.


You can't measure dyno data at 0 RPM. 

There aren't any spikes either. The dyno holds the car at 2000 RPM and releases, that's what causes the power to make a J shape at the beginning before it settles back down.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

boarderjcj said:


> The big spike in tq at 2700 rpm, is that due to clutch slip?
> 
> At 2000 rpm the tq curve looks to be on a downward swing, is there another spike at 1500 rpm?
> 
> Would be interesting to see the Dyno data from 0-7000 rpm.


You can't measure dyno data at 0 RPM. 

There aren't any spikes either. The dyno holds the car at 2000 RPM and releases, that's what causes the power to make a J shape at the beginning before it settles back down.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

The same DP is used for the KO4 as the KO3?

Downpipe 2.0 TSI, 2.0 TFSI & 2.0T FSI Transverse 6MT, DSG, S-Tronic & Tiptronic All Wheel Drive CD100027


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

JGreen76 said:


> The same DP is used for the KO4 as the KO3?
> 
> Downpipe 2.0 TSI, 2.0 TFSI & 2.0T FSI Transverse 6MT, DSG, S-Tronic & Tiptronic All Wheel Drive CD100027


Yes


----------



## racerxjin (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't have the valve lift K04 but my APR K04 works great. 
Power and reliablility. 

I have it on my base 2010 TT Quattro and it is so much more fun now.
I haven't Dyno the car yet but I did test my 0 to 60 time. (3.82 Sec)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/m8efvg7jsb...AudiTT2010.jpg

APR is awesome.


----------



## racerxjin (Feb 13, 2012)

Go ARP!!!

Arin
Still waiting for the GTX for the TT CCTA version!!!


----------



## Fasdude (May 24, 2011)

How long to install this kit? I'm about to buy a 2012 Audi TT and would very much appreciate the bump in hp that this kit achieves.


----------



## jmarch (Apr 17, 2012)

What are advantages and disadvantages of the valve lift engine? I'm looking into a tt or tts for a future long term project car an I'm wondering which engine is the better starting point? Is it possible to go above k04 power with the valve lift engine and maintain reliability?


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

I do indeed wish APR was capable of supplying the tune that accompanies this turbocharger system for my 2013 TT 2.0 TFSI w/ V/L as I would really love to step up to the added power this kit offers.

:banghead:


----------



## 13ttaz (Apr 30, 2013)

:banghead: . . . :banghead:


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

Any TT 2.0 TFSI Valvelift out there have a stg 3 kit installed???


----------



## kyle_h (Aug 1, 2010)

I want to swap a tt valve lift engine into a vw! Just don’t know if the wiring and software will all line up. Crazy low end torque with the valve lift


----------

